

Ask HN: Adding something Special to my semester project - roversoccer18

I am a CS student at Penn State, and for a class I have to come up with a project that makes use of networking sockets connecting to a MySQL data base, HTML 5, and real time synchronization of the data in the data base.  My idea was the create a website in which that the user is able to submit code in multiple languages(one at first) and save it to the data base.  All code is visible to everyone and able for real time updating from anyone.(Kinda of like Github). This project will be fine, but I was thinking of adding something that would make my site unique from other ie Github or other code sharing site.  Any thoughts?
======
chrisaycock
Penn State alum here.

Is this project for one of your courses? If so, "finishing in time" would be a
great feature to have. Bear in mind that GitHub uses Git to store the code;
they didn't need to create a custom database and synchronization mechanism.
You aren't going to succeed in up-staging someone else just by reinventing
wheel (worse if you end-up with a square).

~~~
roversoccer18
The project is for one of my courses, and I am going to to what I outlined
above I was just trying to get some more ideas from other people. We
are...Penn State.

------
maxdemarzi
Integrate it with Gource? <http://code.google.com/p/gource/>
<http://code.google.com/p/gource/wiki/Videos>

